

Textnet: Introduction - ChrisLolz
https://textnet.github.io/#hackernews

======
sj4nz
I see no introduction, or explanation of any kind. [1030am CST]

~~~
ChrisLolz
When the site loads, a modal comes up giving a brief introduction.

